# Newbie TTC baby #1



## Tiyan

Hello everyone, 
My name is Toni and my future baby name is Imuetinyanosa meaning I put my trust in God hands. 
I live in Canada and I am 34, 35 in 3mnts me and hussie been trying for 5yrs off and no luck :(. I am here for support and be supported please. Infertility is hardest road and darkest place I have ever been in my life. Did not know it was this hard. 
Journey so far
First diagnosed with stage 4 endo 2005
2nd laporoscopy dec 2011
3rd laporoscopy may 2017
Ivf cancelled Sept 2017
Day 3 blood work Sept 5th result terrible
FSH 21.2
AML 1
Estrogen 65
Doc advise of low ovarian reserve suggested donor egg
Sent home with DHEA supplements,
Fertili pro lq and Fertil pro women with vitamin D
Advised to come back in 3 months
hussie did not like the news has withdrawn a bit
I still have hope. I do accupunture once a week and drink Chinese tea, Meca powder and Wheatgrass. I read it help normalize imbalance homone. Never cried so much in my life when Doc said donor egg was the best option. 

I apologize this is really long but I don't have anyone to talk to who support me doing IVF except hubby and it's stressing him out. Thank you and God bless


----------



## Wobbles

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump <3 and :hugs: 

We have a LTTTC board and a assisted conception board where you will be able to share your journey, get support off a great bunch of ladies and vs versa.

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 
I hope you get lots of support on the LTTTC boards. Big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum <3


----------

